# [KERNEL] Duda conceptual: es posible '.config' autogenerado?

## damianlezcano

Hola, foro de gentoo!.. Soy usuario de Linux hace varios años y esta es la primera vez que me animo a experimentar con esta distro que siempre me llamó la atención. Espero no morir en el intento.

Tengo 2 dudas: 

1) Resulta que encontre una "Acer AO751h" con el procesador "Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520 @ 1.33GHz". E intenté instalar gentoo compilando con "genkernel all" y demora una eternidad (12hs y fallo!).. Mi pregunta es: ¿es posible usar otra PC mas potente, compilar el kernel y pasarlo compilado hacia la Acer AO751h? 

2) Mi Acer AO751h es bastante lenta, para esto quería saber si existe alguna forma automática de armar un ".config" del hardware actual, para evitar tener que compilar driver/modules.. (etc) innecesarios.. Eso me ahorraría mucho tiempo en la compilación. O cómo seria el procedimiento manual de hacerlo? Es decir, cómo conozco todo lo que tengo que habilitar desde 'make menuconfig'? sobre qué me baso?

Si todo sale bien, les envío una foto con gentoo funcionando!. 

Desde ya muchas gracias!

----------

## pelelademadera

es posible, no lo he hecho.

ahora para eso tenes distcc, eso si lo he utilizado

----------

## azaeldevel

Si es posible(la mayria de las distro lo hace) pero al estilo de gentoo... parece diicil

Se pueden establecer binario para los reposotorio de gentoo como lo hace otras distro basada en gentoo.

Yo tampoco lo he hecho.

Tal vez lo mejor sea que empieses en una maquina un poco mas mpotente de 64 bits  y ayudarte con el livecd https://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-20160704-livedvd/amd64/

O incluso comensar con distro basada en gentoo https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Distributions_based_on_Gentoo simpre puede regresar tambtas veces como quierar al hankbook e intentarlo de nuevo, y asi no mueres en el intento.

Saludos y espero no mueres en el intetno me gustaria que hubier mas miembros en esta comonidad

----------

## quilosaq

 *damianlezcano wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿es posible usar otra PC mas potente, compilar el kernel y pasarlo compilado hacia la Acer AO751h?
> 
> ...

 Se entiende que la otra PC mas potente también tiene Gentoo. En ese caso puedes usar este artículo de la Wiki para ayudarte:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Distcc/es

Si las dos PCs tienen arquitecturas de microprocesador distintas además tendrás que usar compilación cruzada. Para eso tienes este otro artículo:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Distcc/Cross-Compiling/es

 *damianlezcano wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> quería saber si existe alguna forma automática de armar un ".config" del hardware actual, para evitar tener que compilar driver/modules.. (etc) innecesarios.. Eso me ahorraría mucho tiempo en la compilación
> 
> ....

 No conozco que exista tal herramienta pero hay que tener en cuanta que una buena parte del trbajo de construcción del núcleo procede de configuraciones que nada tienen que ver con el hardware como pueden ser los sistemas de archivo, los protocolos de red o funciones criptográficas por lo que intentar reducir solo drivers de hardware puede no ser muy útil.

Para un ordenador tan limitado, salvo que uses Gentoo con distcc, es preferible que uses una distribución Linux basada en binarios.

----------

## damianlezcano

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.. 

Me sorprendió mucho "Distcc"! Muy interesante y lo voy a implementar si me falla la próxima compilación del kernel (Me esta arrojando "could not find the root block device in uuid XXXXXXX" a pesar de que generé el kernel con "genkernel all".. Ahora lo estoy haciendo manual tomando como base lo que me genero "make localmodconfig").. 

Es impresionante lo que demora cada compilación: 12hs para el kernel con genkernel, 3 días para grub,lxqt,gcompris (total 350 paquetes aprox).. Creo que distcc me puede ser de gran ayuda.. 

Es posible levantar el demonio de distcc en VirtualBox emulando un 32bit sobre una MacBookPro? (de hecho tengo todo el sistema base instalado y funcionado con LXQT, por que lo usé como laboratorio de pruebas para armarme un procedimiento para luego ejecutarlo sobre la Acer AO750h con procesador Atom, por que sabia que era muy lenta y no podía fallar, pero no creí que era tan lento. (En la Mac con VirtualBox logre instalar todo en un par de horas..) 

Desde ya gracias nuevamente!

----------

## azaeldevel

Tal vez sea problema con el soporte de archivo, deve poner el sistema de archivos que usas en tu disco

como built-in no como modulo(no puede cargar los modulos hacta que el kernel ha iniciado).

----------

## damianlezcano

Hola, entiendo que con genkernel eso ya lo hace de forma automática.. Luego lo volví a complicar pero de forma manual teniendo cuidado de no dejar nada como módulo y aún así el problema persiste.. ¿Se puede usar Distcc para compilar el kernel?.. Estoy incursionando en ese camino por qué demora mucho todo y se hace difícil seguir intentando..

----------

## azaeldevel

"could not find the root block device in uuid XXXXXXX" parece que significa que tu  archivo /etc/fstab es incorrecto dejame ver como es

y la salida de fdisk  -l /dev/sda

----------

## damianlezcano

Hola, gracias por la ayuda.. 

```

(chroot) livecd ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors

Disk model: Hitachi HTS54322

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xcba74623

Device     Boot   Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1          2048      6143      4096     2M 83 Linux

/dev/sdb2          6144    268287    262144   128M 83 Linux

/dev/sdb3        268288   1316863   1048576   512M 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb4       1316864 488397167 487080304 232.3G 83 Linux

```

```

(chroot) livecd ~ # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#

# NOTE: Even though we list ext4 as the type here, it will work with ext2/ext3

#       filesystems.  This just tells the kernel to use the ext4 driver.

#

# NOTE: You can use full paths to devices like /dev/sda3, but it is often

#       more reliable to use filesystem labels or UUIDs. See your filesystem

#       documentation for details on setting a label. To obtain the UUID, use

#       the blkid(8) command.

#LABEL=boot      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

#UUID=58e72203-57d1-4497-81ad-97655bd56494      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

#LABEL=swap      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sdb2               /boot           ext2            defaults        0 2

/dev/sdb3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb4               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

```

----------

## azaeldevel

La tabla se ve bien, me llama la atencion que tienes un segundo disco, la instalacion la estas haciendo en el segundo disco, en ese caso estas usando grub?

si usas el grub de otra distro recuerda que tiene que actualizar tambien

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que has modificado tu /etc/fstab y después no has reconfigurado grub. Prueba a reconfigurarlo con la partición de arranque montada en /boot

----------

## damianlezcano

 *azaeldevel wrote:*   

> La tabla se ve bien, me llama la atencion que tienes un segundo disco, la instalacion la estas haciendo en el segundo disco, en ese caso estas usando grub?
> 
> si usas el grub de otra distro recuerda que tiene que actualizar tambien

 

No tengo un 2do disco, tengo el USB con gentoo y el disco principal de 250gb. El disco principal lo uso solo para instalar gentoo y esta particionado para eso. Si hago "fdisk -l" este es el resultado:

```

(chroot) livecd / # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/ram0: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram1: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram2: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram3: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram4: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram5: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram6: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram7: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram8: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram9: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram10: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram11: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram12: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram13: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram14: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram15: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/loop0: 243.4 MiB, 255209472 bytes, 498456 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk /dev/sda: 7.2 GiB, 7743995904 bytes, 15124992 sectors

Disk model: DT 101 G2       

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x6b8b4567

Device     Boot Start    End Sectors  Size Id Type

/dev/sda1  *        0 563199  563200  275M  0 Empty

/dev/sda2         192  13063   12872  6.3M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)

Disk /dev/sdb: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors

Disk model: Hitachi HTS54322

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xcba74623

Device     Boot   Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1          2048      6143      4096     2M 83 Linux

/dev/sdb2          6144    268287    262144   128M 83 Linux

/dev/sdb3        268288   1316863   1048576   512M 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb4       1316864 488397167 487080304 232.3G 83 Linux

```

No tengo muy claro cómo cambiar el orden de los discos para que me los tome alrevez (sda el disco de 250g y sdb el USB).

Estas imágenes corresponden al intento de boot desde sdb

```

https://ibb.co/fpVgb2Q

https://ibb.co/xzKQWQS

https://ibb.co/4f8Z3L9

https://ibb.co/7ypRcT5

https://ibb.co/N11Gnyj

```

Estas imágenes son del setup / bios

```

https://ibb.co/LNDd5MY

https://ibb.co/vXrgDhW

```

Y estas últimas del boot desde el USB

```

https://ibb.co/NnpmrC0

https://ibb.co/pQqjJL6

```

Y este es mi grub.cfg

https://pastebin.com/uTAhiBk6Last edited by damianlezcano on Fri Apr 10, 2020 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## damianlezcano

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Parece que has modificado tu /etc/fstab y después no has reconfigurado grub.

 

Siguí el proceso los instalación de la documentación oficial, agregue las entradas de las particiones en fstab (posterior a la compilación del kernel) y ejecute el procedimiento de instalación de grub de la siguiente manera:

> emerge --ask sys-boot/grub

> grub-install /dev/sdb

> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

* Probé también cambiar en fstab los puntos de montaje de sdb a sda y ejecutar "grub-install /dev/sda"

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a reconfigurarlo con la partición de arranque montada en /boot

 

No entendi perdón!   :Confused: 

----------

## damianlezcano

Por otro lado, estuve incursionando con distcc y me asegure que dentro de la lista de host no este localhost (por que la maquina local es muy lenta para compilar) en el listado.. Pero aun así sigue apareciendo:

https://ibb.co/q9skytt

Observo ademas que envia muchas tareas a los host remoto, sigue siendo localhost el que mas trabajo se lleva y quiero hacer lo contrario. 

De cualquier forma es muy interesante esta herramienta. Gracias por el dato.

----------

## azaeldevel

Ok dos preguntas solo para confirmar

El kernel en que disco esta instalado? El grub en que disco esta instalado?

----------

## damianlezcano

 *azaeldevel wrote:*   

> Ok dos preguntas solo para confirmar
> 
> El kernel en que disco esta instalado?

 

En estas imágenes se puede ver que está cargando el kernel (o eso creo)

https://ibb.co/xzKQWQS

https://ibb.co/4f8Z3L9

https://ibb.co/7ypRcT5

https://ibb.co/N11Gnyj

 *azaeldevel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El grub en que disco esta instalado?

 

En está imagen se puede apreciar a grub instalado: https://ibb.co/fpVgb2Q

Mil gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Haz esto:

1.- Entra en la jaula chroot hasta llegar al entorno  *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd / #

 

2.- Edita /etc/fstab y cambia todas las particiones sdbX a sdaX

3.- Monta la partición de arranque

```
mount /boot
```

4.- Instala grub en el disco desde el que quieres arrancar (sdb)

```
grub-install /dev/sdb
```

5.- Configura grub

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

6.- Reinicia

```
reboot
```

----------

## damianlezcano

Hola quilosaq! No funcionó desgraciadamente (lo había probado previamente y lo volví hacer ahora y nada). Decidí por eso, instalar TinyCire y lo pude instalar sin problema.. No se qué pasa entonces, me tiene desconcertado.  :Confused: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola damianlezcano 

El amigo Eleazar tiene experiencia de muchos años haciendo lo que quieres, raro que no te aya comentado algo, si puedes contactar con él sera útil la información que te de.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola, una sugerencia, podrías probar con la Gentoo rusa 'Calculate' https://www.calculate-linux.org/

A mi me funciona de fábula, sobre todo la versión Calculate Scratch

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

